# Cyprichromis and Tropheus?



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Cyprichromis and Tropheus together?

Read some vague references, but does this actually work like in a 6 ft tank?


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I will work... I had an odd ball group of jumbos I put in my 6ft tropheus grow out tank... They did fine while the were in there... (3 months) They even ate dainnichi food!


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

yes, it will work. I had my Cyps with my firecracker trophs and they get along. The trophs will only chase each other around, they dont mess with the cyps.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I was wondering if any fin nipping would go on at all?


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

myjohnson said:


> I was wondering if any fin nipping would go on at all?


None that I saw my friend! Although I did not do it for a permanent thing so I don't know about a long period of time or with trophs bigger than 2.5".


----------



## txfront (Sep 27, 2007)

I have non jumbo Cyps in with my Lufubus and Trews, and no problems with aggression. You just want to make sure the Cyps are getting enough food without overfeeding the Trophs.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

txfront said:


> I have non jumbo Cyps in with my Lufubus and Trews, and no problems with aggression. You just want to make sure the Cyps are getting enough food without overfeeding the Trophs.


What I would worry about is the Cyps getting well feed and thriving and breeding activity. If they were healthy they would breed, if not the Cyps may live but just be stressed and in poor color.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

When I tried it with non jumbo's, they had their fins removed in a timely fashion. I am going to try again with some older/bigger jumbo's though.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

txfront said:


> I have non jumbo Cyps in with my Lufubus and Trews, and no problems with aggression. You just want to make sure the Cyps are getting enough food without overfeeding the Trophs.


This would be my main concern.
Next would be the hyperness of the trophs effecting the cyps.


----------



## enviraMENTAL (Jan 12, 2005)

I have kept Cyp. Utinta in with my blue rainbows and Syn. Multipunctatus for a year now. No interspecies battling at all. My cyps are holding all the time, and have had one little bugger survive so far. Trophs are breeding all the time and I currently have 3 different gens of juvies in the same tank. Only ones not breeding are the multies, and I'm sure they would if they could fool the rainbows. I have a friend who had a colony of red moliros which were really shy. She added cyps and her trophs turned into a totally outgoing colony overnight. I have some Cherry spots that I just came into possession of. Don't know how they'll do, but I plan to put a couple tricolor cyp jumbos in with them. Hope that helps.


----------



## RAF (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm keeping my Cyps leptosoma Kitumba with my Kasangas for 8 months now... no problem yet.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

what do you guys feed them , if toghether?

I feed my trophs nothing but spirulina flakes. Is that sufficient for cyps?


----------



## RAF (Apr 7, 2008)

You can feed them a diet consisting on mainly vegetarian food, but theres is no problem with a certain amount of crustatians and you should provide it... what you should avoid is meat, any prepared or comercial food with meat in it. Bur, for what I see, when I feed spirulina tablets, my cyps love it, althoug it's insuficient for them, it's still a good basis food.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

raf, do you mean feeding the trophs something else then spirunila, or the cyps?


----------



## enviraMENTAL (Jan 12, 2005)

I haved been feeding 1mm NLS pellets and veggie flakes since May and no special treatment for anyone in the tank. On that diet I have had spawns of both cyps and trophs. I am pretty sure I could also get the multis to breed if I had something in there with similar sized eggs too.


----------



## RAF (Apr 7, 2008)

KoenEeckhoudt said:


> raf, do you mean feeding the trophs something else then spirunila, or the cyps?


Once you put the food in the aquarium, there's no assurance to whom is going to eat it... what I do:

- First I supply the veggie food, then I feed my one recipe of food, mainly consisting in vegetables, but also having some FD cyclops in it as well as finely crushed raw shrimp and mussels, there's no harm in tropheus eating a bit of this, as long as they have enough fiber in their diet and, in the wild, small crustaceans and eaven some insects ar part of their diet... be sure to avoid, though, everything that has warm blooded animals meat in it, as well as animal fatty foods.

No bloats overhere with this diet!


----------

